# Weird Tach gear on Ford 3000



## charttn (Jun 30, 2015)

I noticed a tach cable coming out from below the oil filter today. In looking around the net it seems that my tractor has an oil pump tach gear. Unfortunately, nothing seems to be turning when I crank the engine over. Can someone tell me how to pull the drive gear for this? the manual I have only talks about the gen tac drive. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy charttn,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your 3000 originally had a tachometer drive on the rear of a 12V generator. Someone has converted it to an oil pump drive, which is what my Ford 3600 has. I've owned my tractor for 27 years and never had a problem with this system. 

You are missing the "pigtail" cable that goes into the receptacle illustrated on your photo. Your tachometer may be frozen up, causing the pigtail cable to break. Check that the tachometer/hour meter turns freely.

I also contacted "ultradog", a frequent visitor to this site. He is an expert on these old Ford tractors. He has an excellent presentation on this system, and can tell you how to take it apart. He may be out of town for the weekend, but he will be back shortly.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

As sixbales mentioned in his post, there is a short cable that goes inside that assembly. It is driven by the oil pump, and drives the long tachometer cable to the instrument cluster. The short cable is missing, probably broken off leaving a short stub in the pump driveshaft. 

Remove the oil filter to give yourself some working room. 

Pry out the housing. Looks like you've been trying to drive a screwdriver under the lip already? You need a thinner blade screwdriver or a fine tipped chisel to get it started.

See attached diagram. Inside the housing there is a cable guide. Other pertinent items are the short cable (#24), sleeve (#26), o-ring (#23), expansion ring (#22), and o-ring seal (##23).

These parts are not expensive. Hopefully, you can get a needle-nosed plier onto the cable stub for removal. Note that the short cable has a square drive on the pump end.

Make sure your tachometer turns freely, so you don't break the short cable again. 

Good Luck.


----------



## charttn (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks sixbales and BigT, 
as I read more and more about this conversion, it seems that the previous meddler, err owner, must have started this conversion but not finished it. It still have the 3000 proofmeter(pm). So I know that I will at least need to buy a 3600 pm to get it working. It does happen to have the short connector cable, It just came off with the cap when I took the second pic. I also have been resisting the urge to pry at it until I could find out if it is pressed in or screwed in. I take it, it's pressed in. 

My biggest question at the moment is Do all of the oil pump gears have a square hole to receive the short connector cable, or is that another part that has to be replaced before this can work?

I appreciate the help!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

All you have to do is pop the adapter off and see if the shaft has the square drive hole. If it does have the drive hole, insert the square end of the short cable into the drive hole and carefully feed the cable up through the adapter. Use a big socket that just fits the lip of the adapter and a hammer to drive it into place.


----------

